# Best way of calming goats down



## Slugmar (May 26, 2008)

As some of you have read I just bought a bunch of boer goats and I have been working on calming them down around me I have just been sitting in the pen with my yellow buckets filled with goat feed. 

Do you guys have any other ideas I can use on them ?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sing to them.

Bring them animal crackers.

Raisins.

Fritos.

Gingersnaps.


----------



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

Teach them to stand tied up. It will help with learning to lead later on. My boobians freaked when I first tried to teach them... just put a halter on them, and rope them to a post, let them struggle against it a little--but watch them carefully, I had one try really hard to strangle herself to death, and I never even left her side.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

It took almost a year for one of my Boers to come to me. I spent lots of quiet time out there. They came from a large herd.
When she discovered shoulder massages felt good she would lean her 180some lb frame into me and not let me leave. Then we progressed to butt rubs.
Nowadays all it takes is for me to walk in there & a certain look from her and she comes lumbering over for a massage.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Have no advice- all mine have come hungry and pushy- no trick to it. I just put feed into the bunker and by the third day my problem is keeping them from wandering in front of me to slow me down for the grab and snatch. The get quite used to my pushing them on.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Take a book & a chair into there pen or pasture on a nice day. Ignore them but just relax & read your book(be sure & have some animal crackers or raisins in your pocket) & eventually they will come up to see what your doing. Goats are very curious animals. It may take a few times but after they figure out you also have treats in your pocket that helps.

Mine all love most any fruit like grapes, apples, oranges, watermelon, cantalope, baby carrots, raisins, stale bread/rolls, peanut butter crackers, animal crackers. They sound like little pigs I know but they don't get all of those things everyday or at one time, Hehehe!


----------

